#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Web Трансляция 30 мая...

## Sengel

Трансляция Учения о Бардо из коренной  
тантры Дзогчен Упадеши Дра Талгьюр  
начнется в ночь с пятницы на субботу,  
30/31 мая в 0.00 по времени Москвы.
Трансляция будет открытой (смогут  
слушать все желающие).

Время начала сессий 31-6 июня - 18.00 по  
времени Москвы.

Чтобы определить время в вашей часовой  
зоне, пожалуйста, воспользуйтесь  
ссылкой http://rus.timegenie.com/

Технические подробности  http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/webcast

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тут неточность, тема ретрита - Учение Дзогчен нэлуг чертонг Джигме Лингпы ("Обнаженное состояние Дзогчен")

----------


## Sengel

Извиняюсь,запутался в темах  :Smilie:

----------

